# phils narrow gauge



## drgw1911a1 (Dec 22, 2012)

I am trying to contact phil at phils narrow gauge , however I cant seem to find his email address or phone number . can anybody point me in the rite direction ? his web site didnt have a working contact info ! thanks mike


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

Here is email address. [email protected]


Here is his web address. http://philsnarrowgauge.com/default.html

George from northern Indiana


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike 

Web page was working okay for me 

Phil's mail address is phil(at)philsnarrowgauge.com 

Alan


----------

